# Poo In The Peaks



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello!

Poo in the Peaks is nearly here!  :jumping: 

Thanks to everyone who has shown an interest in attending our first National Walk. We have chosen the beautiful Peak District for our meeting place and we will be following a scenic route along the River Dove from Dovedale to Milldale and back again. It has been chosen specifically so we can allow the dogs maximum off lead time (which is not easy with so many sheep and cattle about). It's approximately 5 miles in total but is rated as an Easy walk and there are toilets and refreshments at both the starting point and the turnaround point at Milldale village. The walk passes by some famous landmarks known in the area - see the photos below and the link to video (thanks to a very lovely man called the Taxidriver  whose audio commentary is worth a listen to ). 

Here are the details for the meet:

Saturday 22nd June - meet at 12:45 for a 1pm start
Meet at Dovedale Car Park, Thorpe, Ashboourne - The GPS co-ordinates for the car park are 53.060612,-1.781216 and the nearest postcode is DE6 2AU. Parking fees will apply so bring change!
Approximately 5 miles - 2-3 hours depending on your pace. We will be leisurely strolling not marching!
Picnics are a good idea - I will be packing one for my kids but as mentioned there is a small shop at Milldale Village to buy food/refreshments.

Here are a few links to get an idea of the walk:

Oh and of you don't want to do the Stepping Stones then there is a bridge too. 


https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Dove...r=Thorpe,+Derbyshire,+United+Kingdom&t=m&z=15

http://www.snapthepeaks.co.uk/Walks/Dovedale/dovedale.htm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-F_Uw76yf28

https://plus.google.com/photos/103348567853548254004/albums/5411492988920986129?banner=pwa

If you are interested in coming please register at [email protected] with your name, number of poos and their names and a contact telephone number incase of any last minute changes.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great work Clare thanks, looks fabulous.... Have you booked the weather


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

eerrm, not yet but I'm working on it  now where's that weather girl Julie...lol


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Great work Clare, looking forward to it!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Can anyone who is coming please register at [email protected] (see edit on first post). Many thanks!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Great work Clare thanks, looks fabulous.... Have you booked the weather


Weather is my speciality, working on it as we speak. Planning for a nice sunny, not to hot weekend !!!

Well done Clare, it looks great. Looking forward to it.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You are very good at this Clare .. you are now promoted to ILMC meet manager  

Seriously well done and so much effort too  really appreciated xxx


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks, Clare. Registered. Really looking forwarding to meeting up with everyone.

Toffin
x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well done Clare, very impressive organisational skills 

I've just spent a lovely 10 minutes listening to the 'Taxi Driver' ...he sounds like a lovely man, is it me or does he not sound like the guy who was the neighbour in the Royle Family ..what was his name??!! He's been in other things too.

Anyway, looking forward to this ...can't wait to meet everyone at long last...I do hope the weather is kind to us 

xxx

Remembered his name...Joe!!!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Email sent - the walk looks just beautiful. Fingers crossed for sunny weather. Really looking forward to meeting and making lots more 'poo friends.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Clare! you have put a ton of work into this...good job to you!...I cant wait to see all the pictures..and hear all the lovely stories.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Done it, fab job Clare!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. My poo (Lucy) and myself (Sue!) are looking forward to meeting up. Thank you for organising the meet.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Well done Clare, very impressive organisational skills
> 
> I've just spent a lovely 10 minutes listening to the 'Taxi Driver' ...he sounds like a lovely man, is it me or does he not sound like the guy who was the neighbour in the Royle Family ..what was his name??!! He's been in other things too.
> 
> ...


I thought the Taxi Driver sounded like Fred Dibnah, but I could be showing my age 

Looking forward to the meet up too.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> I thought the Taxi Driver sounded like Fred Dibnah, but I could be showing my age
> 
> Looking forward to the meet up too.


Who ... :question::question::question::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I know who Fred dibnah is was, well only cos hubby likes to watch him on telly, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear I know too (but only cos my Dad liked him!), thank you Clare for doing such a good job of organising, it looks lovely. I have been to Dovedale but not for many years and the walk will be new to me. In fact I am really tempted to drag my boys up there this weekend if there is not much going on locally, as hubby is working all weekend and it looks so nice....better just check its not much further than I think.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

That would be great , you could do a pre poo check x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> I thought the Taxi Driver sounded like Fred Dibnah, but I could be showing my age
> 
> Looking forward to the meet up too.


oh he's a new one on me 

....must be seeing as im a young thing!!!! 

I WISH!!

xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes truly excellent work Clare!! I have registered..looking forward to seeing everyone!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Fred who????

I have registered...not that there was any doubt I would be coming.

It will be nice to finally meet some of you.....oh god...I hope we get on LOL


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Oh dear I know too (but only cos my Dad liked him!), thank you Clare for doing such a good job of organising, it looks lovely. I have been to Dovedale but not for many years and the walk will be new to me. In fact I am really tempted to drag my boys up there this weekend if there is not much going on locally, as hubby is working all weekend and it looks so nice....better just check its not much further than I think.


Oh yes Dawn do let me know if you do the walk and what it's like. I was tempted to go up one weekend and do a recce but I just can't fit one in as it's come round sooner than I thought it would. Don't forget to email your contact details to [email protected] incase I have to send any last minute changes by phone/email.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lol, Fred Dibnah was the Yorkshire Steelejack. He would climb all the old factory chimney's. He would also blow many of them up to bring them down. He became a bit of a TV celebrity in the late 70's and 80's. Later he was involved in the steam engines and again did several TV programmes. His enthusiasm was infectious.


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Registered and looking forward to it! Woof!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you to those who have registered so far . If you are planning on joining us please do register at [email protected] so I have emergency contact details.

Many thanks


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi All

One bit of advice for those of you who have caravans or motorhomes. you need to use GREEN environmentally friendly solution in your toilet waste cassettes and not the normal Blue stuff. The park doesn't allow the blue solution.

You can buy some in the shop on site, alternatively the Blue Diamond brand has a Green solution and its reasonably priced too.

Have a great time.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Pretty sure will go, although probably only a day trip for me - Didn't go last weekend, daft son went and did something to his foot which meant he was hobbling around and we just had to stay home. Is it ok to register even if there is a small chance of not going?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Of course it is


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

arty2: arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2: arty2:


_Four Weeks to Go!!!!!

I Hope everyone is Remembering ....._


:racer: :ilmc: :jumping: :yo: :whoo: :sunglasses: hoto: :laugh:

arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2: arty2: arty2:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks like Molly is excited xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Looks like Molly is excited xx


Oh yes....she's got her grooming session all booked for next week...she wanted a couple of weeks to get used to it incase it doesnt go to plan ... A girl has to be looking her best when meeting new friends ...  

As for her mum....she's in greater need of the grooming appt!!!  

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well I've got a lovely looking grey stripe down the middle of my head really no idea where it came from but could possibly do with sorting


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I would so love to come along to this meet, and it is only an hours drive from me, but Tilly will still only be 5 and a 1/2 months old - do you think the walk will be too long for her? The longest she has done so far is just over 2 miles.

Is there a shorter version of the walk we could do? Is anyone else taking a young poo?

Xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Come, come, come if its too much we can all take turns at carrying her xx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Haha! I did think that! She's 8.5kg already at 20.5 weeks so we could all get a good upper body workout! X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lottierachel said:


> Haha! I did think that! She's 8.5kg already at 20.5 weeks so we could all get a good upper body workout! X


I am sure you wont have a problem finding someone ready to hold a puppy!! 


I hope that you all have the most fantastic time!!!!!!!! Lady and I will be there in spirit.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Take her, it is a one off adventure and I'm sure she'll bounce along happily and then sleep very, very well.
Wish I was coming, but a bit difficult to be away at the moment.
Hope you all have a wonderful time and all take lots and lots of pictures


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh Mo and Marzi you'll be missed


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> I would so love to come along to this meet, and it is only an hours drive from me, but Tilly will still only be 5 and a 1/2 months old - do you think the walk will be too long for her? The longest she has done so far is just over 2 miles.
> 
> Is there a shorter version of the walk we could do? Is anyone else taking a young poo?
> 
> Xx


I won't be going the full walk as I'm having a lot of pain in my joints prob sit with a book and picnic while hubby and daughter carry on with the others 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Talking of joints my hips are killing me


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

The walk too long for Tilly??!!.....

More like too long for me!!!! 

At least Tilly has youth on her side.... 

I'm always one for a shortcut and Molly isn't the most athletic of poos!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Surely there's a wee cafe along the way!!!    

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

We can sit and sunbathe while dogs just play


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It will be a very easy going walk with plenty of places to rest. I'll be with my 8 and 5 year old kids so they won't be route marching .


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Have you got a compass, a whistle and a megaphone at the ready :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
Left, right, left, right :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Well I suppose I had better email Clare and register then - Peak District, here we come!!

X


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Well I suppose I had better email Clare and register then - Peak District, here we come!!
> 
> X


It will be lovely to see you!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Come on people man up! Did 6 miles with Binky on Sunday


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm off out to buy one of those walking stick thingies :devil:


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Beat you! Already got one! Plus gaters for stepping stones, got caught out last time with soggy feet, hahaha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Well I've got a lovely looking grey stripe down the middle of my head really no idea where it came from but could possibly do with sorting


Fading gene Karen   Snap I am turning cafe au lait lol 

You lot are so funny, no wonder I like you all so much xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Well I've got a lovely looking grey stripe down the middle of my head really no idea where it came from but could possibly do with sorting


Beat you - I've left it so long since getting my hair coloured that it looks like the new 'dipped' look! (just colour on the bottom 3rd)!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

DB1 said:


> Beat you - I've left it so long since getting my hair coloured that it looks like the new 'dipped' look! (just colour on the bottom 3rd)!!


You are so on trend, that would have cost a fortune


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fading gene JoJo, why didn't I think of that, brilliant description xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Fading gene JoJo, why didn't I think of that, brilliant description xx


I just say my grey/white hairs are all cockapoo related, growing them for research reasons ..... my kids think I am mad   and my friend know I am a little bit crazy 

I love a fading gene Karen


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Please don't forget to register at [email protected] if you're planning on joining the walk. We don't want to leave without any one. 

We have over 25 Poo's registered so far, I hope the Peaks are ready for us!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

33 Poos


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> 33 Poos


You need to change your diet


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

For those of you lucky enough to be spending the whole weekend in The Peaks check out 

Dogs Unleashed - the ultimutt doggy day out. This years Dogs Unleashed will take place at The Bakewell Showground, Derbyshire on the 22nd and 23rd June 2013.

www.dogsunleashed.co.uk

You could have two doggy days in a row 

Incidentally the photos on the website from last years event are amazing - looks like they had a lovely sunny day, NOT!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Is it too early for a PITP forecast ??!! 😀

xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Is it too early for a PITP forecast ??!! 😀
> 
> xxx


I'm working on it Mairi  Takes a lot of vibes, but I keep thinking and imagining good weather (ie not raining), this usually does the trick and I started this months ago so quietly confident.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Less than 2 weeks to go!!! :jumping: :whoo:

It's going to be a big meet with over 35 Poos going plus a few other doggie friends.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Please don't think you can only come if you're staying for the whole weekend. There are lots of people just coming on the day for the actual walk. Here are the walk/meet details:

Saturday 22nd June - meet at 12:45 for a 1pm start
Meet at Dovedale Car Park, Thorpe, Ashboourne - The GPS co-ordinates for the car park are 53.060612,-1.781216 and the nearest postcode is DE6 2AU. Parking fees will apply so bring change!
Approximately 5 miles - 2-3 hours depending on your pace. We will be leisurely strolling not marching!
Picnics are a good idea - I will be packing one for my kids but as mentioned there is a small shop at Milldale Village to buy food/refreshments.

Here are a few links to get an idea of the walk:

Oh and if you don't want to do the Stepping Stones then there is a bridge too. 


https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Doved...ngdom&t=m&z=15

http://www.snapthepeaks.co.uk/Walks/...e/dovedale.htm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-F_Uw76yf28

https://plus.google.com/photos/10334...129?banner=pwa

If you are interested in coming please register at [email protected] with your name, number of poos and their names and a contact telephone number incase of any last minute changes.

Many thanks!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We're really looking forward to meeting everyone and enjoying a lovely long pack walk. 

We'll be geocaching along the way if anyone else is into this hobby or wants to join in and see what it's all about.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Julie does it hurt ????


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Julie does it hurt ????


Did you mean me? Yes it can hurt!!! especially when the caches are hidden amongst stinging nettles or in a hawthorn bush!!! 

Lots of fun mostly. Its a modern day treasure hunt using GPS to locate the hidden caches.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

flounder_1 said:


> Did you mean me? Yes it can hurt!!! especially when the caches are hidden amongst stinging nettles or in a hawthorn bush!!!
> 
> Lots of fun mostly. Its a modern day treasure hunt using GPS to locate the hidden caches.


Oh I remember now....yeh sounds fun x


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Really looking forward to meeting everyone and all your poos and other doggy friends 

Toffin
x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I still need to send you my number. Will make sure I do it tomorrow. I'm fretting slightly because I have had a severe relapse with my joints, muscles and nerves. I'm doing hydrotherapy at the mo. I look like bringing a picnic and a book to keep me entertained will hubby and daughter walk with you guys. Here's hoping for a miracle that I can at least do a little bit  i refuse to miss out xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JasperBlack said:


> I still need to send you my number. Will make sure I do it tomorrow. I'm fretting slightly because I have had a severe relapse with my joints, muscles and nerves. I'm doing hydrotherapy at the mo. I look like bringing a picnic and a book to keep me entertained will hubby and daughter walk with you guys. Here's hoping for a miracle that I can at least do a little bit  i refuse to miss out xxx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to read you're having such a tough time but great to hear such hardy spirit!! We will ALL have a fab time, I'm sure. Please let it be dry and sunny ray:. Can't wait now. Feels like a long time in the planning, I just hope I don't get us all lost!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> I still need to send you my number. Will make sure I do it tomorrow. I'm fretting slightly because I have had a severe relapse with my joints, muscles and nerves. I'm doing hydrotherapy at the mo. I look like bringing a picnic and a book to keep me entertained will hubby and daughter walk with you guys. Here's hoping for a miracle that I can at least do a little bit  i refuse to miss out xxx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really hope you are feeling well on the day, you will enjoy seeing everyone even if you don't do the walk, I expect it will take some time before we are all organised and away on the walk anyway. xx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm sure it will all be fine! I'm looking forward to meeting everyone  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Clare, do you have a list of who's coming. Their login name, real name & cockapoo name or and whether they come from ILMC or COC. I'll need to gem up on who's who as I have a brain like a sieve  

Still working on the weather - just trying to get some suspect rain clouds removed !


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Clare, do you have a list of who's coming. Their login name, real name & cockapoo name or and whether they come from ILMC or COC. I'll need to gem up on who's who as I have a brain like a sieve
> 
> Still working on the weather - just trying to get some suspect rain clouds removed !


Me too Julie, I was thinking perhaps we should all make up badges with our user names, real names and dogs names on!! also hoping the dogs don't get too mixed up - if there are off lead areas (not Dudley if any sheep around!), perhaps we should have made up funky dog coats with names on!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Me too Julie, I was thinking perhaps we should all make up badges with our user names, real names and dogs names on!! also hoping the dogs don't get too mixed up - if there are off lead areas (not Dudley if any sheep around!), perhaps we should have made up funky dog coats with names on!


I'm going to get a bandana for Millie as she's the spit of Clare's Roo. The number of times I get them mixed up, you'd think I'd know my own dog !!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, I'll be sending out a sheet with names (usernames where appropriate as not everyone is on ILMC) and of course Poo names . I'm still getting registrations coming in so will hold off sending out the list for a few more days. We currently stand at 38 Poos plus some other doggie friends and of course their humans! It's going to be probably the biggest meet up I've ever attended! 

As for accessories, Roo will be sporting a pink flower on her collar so I can spot her (hopefully) and Obi will be wearing a yellow bandana. 

Dawn, I planned this walk exactly to avoid sheep and get maximum off lead time so hopefully Dudley will be off running with the pack and you won't need to worry. 

Gosh, just had a thought...I hope there will be enough room in the car park for us all!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Do you think we should do sticky name labels?? I could pop one on to everyone as they arrive? Think we did this at a meet once before but can't remember if it worked well or not. What do we think?


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi. Looking forward to the meet. I think badges are a great idea, and I for one am not too good on names. I am bound to call some-one by their dog's name! I shall put a badge on myself and Lucy.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Clare for such careful route planning (and I'm sure you have probably already said that previously, I just didn't go back and read it all!), with that number there is bound to be lots that look similar - why didn't I ask the M-in-L to wizz something up on her sewing machine before they headed off on their hols! will have to think up something. Would have liked OH to come and get involved a bit, but son is at scout camp and as in-laws away I think he will stay home in case of any emergencies, so it'll just be me and the hairy one. - How many others are on their own with their dog (or dogs)?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'd thought that too....see who can spot their own dog lol, I'm hoping to take home which ever ones are the best behaved


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> I'd thought that too....see who can spot their own dog lol, I'm hoping to take home which ever ones are the best behaved


You won't be taking ours then lol


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Love the idea of name labels, I'm a shocker with names. Make sure they're extra sticky so they don't fall off 

I'm always getting Millie mixed up with any other blue roan, to the point of embarrassment  So I have bought a mens handkerchief and will cut it in half diagonally. I even have a choice now, a red with white spots or a blue with white spots


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> Love the idea of name labels, I'm a shocker with names. Make sure they're extra sticky so they don't fall off
> 
> I'm always getting Millie mixed up with any other blue roan, to the point of embarrassment  So I have bought a mens handkerchief and will cut it in half diagonally. I even have a choice now, a red with white spots or a blue with white spots


Red, red ,red..... It's more girlie. I've never seen another blue roan in 'real life" so excited about that, I'm used to saying no that ones Wilf but will be fun to try and pinch someone else's lovely girl


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I do hope that you are all going to take lots of pictures - of all the dogs and all the people and all the other people just walking along who get 'pooed by a charging mass of 'poos  !!!!
Wish I was going to be there... I might be able to pick up for myself a couple of cockapoos while nobody is looking


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh Marzi what were you hoping for for number three I'm sure I"ll be able to sort you out with a nice one


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You'll get a reputation as a 'poo pusher 
(Please can I have a nice black girlie one)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll be Billy no mates at this rate...everyone will be giving me wide berth x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Thanks Clare for such careful route planning (and I'm sure you have probably already said that previously, I just didn't go back and read it all!), with that number there is bound to be lots that look similar - why didn't I ask the M-in-L to wizz something up on her sewing machine before they headed off on their hols! will have to think up something. Would have liked OH to come and get involved a bit, but son is at scout camp and as in-laws away I think he will stay home in case of any emergencies, so it'll just be me and the hairy one. - How many others are on their own with their dog (or dogs)?


Yeah I'll be on my Todd too!!! 

xxx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll be there on my own too, Dawn! My OH is seeing friends at the weekend and thinks I'm a bit mental for hw much time I send on ILMC  

I'm going into town after work tomorrow to see if I can get Tilly something pretty to put on her collar in case I lose her amongst the other choccypoos! 

X


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

How exciting! Its very nearly here! Cant wait to see all those gorgeous poos! 

Sam n max 

X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear, just looked at forecast for sat 
hope forecast will be amended closer to the day but says rain on sat.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Oh dear, just looked at forecast for sat
> hope forecast will be amended closer to the day but says rain on sat.


I know its a real mix of sun, cloud and rain. I'm working hard on getting the rain to stay away. I think we need to dress for all weather conditions !


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I am no longer staying for the weekend but still coming along for the walk. I had booked a family pod at Rivendale for the two nights, I have paid a £50 deposit but not the remainder that is still outstanding,if anyone can utilise this then please let me know. I have contacted Rivendale they are happy with this it would be good if someone got the benefit of the money I've already spent as obviously I have forfeited it now anyway x


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Lucy and I will be on our Todd too. Really looking forward to the meet and hope that pesky rain stays away.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

There will be no rain
There will be no rain
There will be no rain
There will be no rain
There will be no rain
There will be no rain

 

There will be sun
There will be sun
There will be sun
There will be sun
There will be sun


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

I hope you all enjoy your walk on Saturday. I am really sad that I can't make it but I have a date with Robbie Williams. I am looking forward to the meet on Sunday at Formby Sands. xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Two more days :jumping: 

To all those registered as coming - check your emails. I've just sent out a list of who's coming etc. and my mobile number :cell: for emergency. Please do let me know if you're going to be late or can't make it so we're not waiting around in the car park for too long. The plan is to meet for 12:45 and set off at 1pm. 

I'm looking forward to meeting some familiar names and dogs for the first time . We have over 40 dogs coming!!! Drive safely everyone :racer:. See you either Friday evening at Rivendale or at the meet point on Saturday :whoo:.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Got your email Clare - thank you! You're so organised!

Looking forward to Saturday, Tilly has got a nice spotty flower ready. I'm a little apprehensive about how she will be with that volume of dogs, I guess we will end up spreading out a bit though. Hope she doesn't get too tired either as the carrying option is not looking likely - I weighed her yesterday and she is now 10kg!!

2 more sleeps  x


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> I am no longer staying for the weekend but still coming along for the walk. I had booked a family pod at Rivendale for the two nights, I have paid a £50 deposit but not the remainder that is still outstanding,if anyone can utilise this then please let me know. I have contacted Rivendale they are happy with this it would be good if someone got the benefit of the money I've already spent as obviously I have forfeited it now anyway x


Hi Karen

Claire emailed me last night to say you weren't staying at Rivendale now. I hadn't had any luck finding somewhere to stay and had given up looking - can I take on your booking please? As I'm travelling a fair distance the 2 nights suits me just great and as I'll be on my own with Ryley it would be lovely to be where the others are staying. I'm happy to pay all the costs so you don't lose your deposit. 

If you could please get back to me soon as poss - I have to pull my finger out and get organised - am a virgin camper!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Clare, Just to say thank you very much for taking the time and trouble to compile the list together and provide us with all the details. It is much appreciated. The area is in a beautiful part of the country and I am sure that we will have a great time come rain or sun! Thank You.


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Clare thanks for the email, looking forward to meeting everyone x x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Have a fab time this weekend. I hope the weather is kind to you. Sorry Max and I are unable to join you. We will be there in spirit. arty:arty:arty:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Debbie I hope you eventually got the info.... Organised chaos.... I was in a rush so trying to get stuff to you quickly but making errors by not taking time.
I hope it's sorted and you enjoy losing your virginity .... See you and Riley on Saturday xx


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> We're really looking forward to meeting everyone and enjoying a lovely long pack walk.
> 
> We'll be geocaching along the way if anyone else is into this hobby or wants to join in and see what it's all about.


I had to google that to see what you'll be up to!  Would love to find out more


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Yeah I'll be on my Todd too!!!
> 
> xxx


and me too


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Debbie I hope you eventually got the info.... Organised chaos.... I was in a rush so trying to get stuff to you quickly but making errors by not taking time.
> I hope it's sorted and you enjoy losing your virginity .... See you and Riley on Saturday xx


Hi Karen :wave: have got everything - thanks very much. 

Am like a kid at Xmas :jumping: am so lookin forward to it and was very disappointed I couldn't find anywhere to stay (no farm stay because of Ryley's hunting and not keen on B&B on my lonesome) this is ideal for us. See you soon! x


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Very excited about seeing so many poos! The weather might not be as dry as hoped but im sure the dogs wont mind too much! 
Looking forward to meeting you all! Im sure we deserve to be in the world record book for the biggest cp walk in britain!

Did i mention i was very excited!

Sam1 and max x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi Clare and everyone attending tomorrow! We are so looking forward to meeting everyone and I can't wait to see jasper running round with his sister and half brother and all the other fabulous poos that I have watched grow over the past year. Well done Clare, you have organised a fabulous meet, thank you! Xxxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Have a fab time this weekend. I hope the weather is kind to you. Sorry Max and I are unable to join you. We will be there in spirit. arty:arty:arty:


You will be missed, was looking forward to meeting you and max  maybe next time  xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Have the best time all of you!
Travel safely.
Take lots and lots of pictures


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Have an Amazing time!!!!! Lady and I will be thinking of you all! have fun, enjoy all the poos! and PLEASE POST LOTS OF PICTURES!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Just reminded me I need to charge my camera  whoop whoop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

me and Dudley are getting very excited, lets hope it is dry at least for first part of meeting up or we will only see all the lovely poo's as drowned rats! (not that they will care!).


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Ohhhh we are so excited for tomorrow George is now going to bring his brother Harry (cairn terrier) he's told him he can be an honuary cockapoo for the day. Going to bed now won't sleep tonight. Must remember camera. See you all tomorrow x:jumping::twothumbs:arty2:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Well some of us are lucky enough to have started our poo in the peaks yesterday. It was lovely and sunny!!!!
Last night we had lots if rain but it looks quite bright from the peep hole in the door of our yurt. Can't wait for later. Will be very bleary eyed!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:Hope you yurter s got some rest... Setting off soon 
Clare are you a camping/glamping convert??? Did anyone manage to squat at The Lodge :laugh::laugh:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ah hope everyone is great


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> :Hope you yurter s got some rest... Setting off soon
> Clare are you a camping/glamping convert??? Did anyone manage to squat at The Lodge :laugh::laugh:


lol Karen , next time I'll book a caravan!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I've just done a count up and we had a whopping 37 dogs attend, that's amazing! It's a shame we can't quite see them all in the group photo. Logisitcs of getting that many dogs in one place at one time .

Thanks again to everyone who came, I'm glad everyone appears to have enjoyed it. I've already been asked several times if we're doing it again next year.... think I'll recover from this one first .


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I wasn't in it! Jasper went for a paddle in the river dove and I was coaxing him out of a tangle of weeds/algae at the time, lol!! Gotta love'm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

We stayed at the dog and partridge in Ashbourne about 10mins away! Fab accommodation and great food! Really welcoming to dogs too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

